# Have snowblower, but what to do about light snow/slush?



## gobananas (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi all! I'm new to the world of snowblowers. We just moved into a new house that has a +/- 600' sloping driveway with a switchback. We bought an Ariens Hydro 36" 2 stage blower (926055). We're concerned that while this beast will blow the snow well, what can we do to quickly clear out lesser snow accumulation/slush/ice? 

Googling turned up the "slush blade" which looks complicated to install (we are -not- handy) and problematic for the drive train on the blower. We have a john deere lawn tractor and saw that there are snow blades for that but have the same concerns. I suppose an epic wide shovel is a possibility in a pinch but it's just going to be one of us out there while the other is inside with our kid, so the quicker we can clean off the driveway the better. 

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Call me crazy but i used mine whenever snow was at least an inch lol. Probably more so because i just bought it and wanted to use it. I figure if it will save you anytime at all then do it. Unless you like the workout then do it by shovel. Your skids should be adjusted to 1/8" i believe so that's all that will be left over.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Depending on the amount and weight of the snow, I have no problems busting out the snowblower as my other neighbors feel they need to go out and break their backs instead of using their snowblower. My philosophy is to always work smarter, not harder.....that and for the amount of some of these snowblowers cost....it's good to get more than a couple times a year use out of them.

On the other hand, if it is a light, fluffy snow in the accumulation of a couple inches or less and I am able to use a shovel with little effort, I will opt for this method rather than firing up the blower just to toss it up in the air for the SD winds to swirl it around and land back down in my driveway.

Below is the link of the shovel that I always grab for a nice easy push. I have the 36" model for my sidewalks but they make one as big as 48". A little bit of $, but well worth it!

The_SnowPlow_SnowPushers

Steve


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

I use my tractor.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

A 200 yard long driveway sounds a bit much to use a walk behind and a shovel suggestion seems out of place. Did you mean 600 square feet of driveway area? Otherwise we're talking 4800 to 6000+ square ft to remove. Are you in a snowy area?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Bananas, welcome aboard! How about adding a simple, single-stage machine to your list of weapons? Ideal for those quikee clean ups.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

uberT said:


> Bananas, welcome aboard! How about adding a simple, single-stage machine to your list of weapons? Ideal for those quikee clean ups.


Maybe I'm missing something, but the described driveway is 200 yards long. Two separate football fields snugged together at end zones. Not a sidewalk, a driveway.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

JT, it's not a bad way to get a bit of a brisk work out before going to work!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

uberT, There are people in their 30's in my neighborhood that get winded if they have to chase a piece of mail caught by the wind I have friends from college that stop now on pheasant hunts "to let the dogs rest":biggrin: I love snowblowing, but running 600 ft with a walk behind would be a stretch for me. My black lab would love it, and I would too, once or twice a season at the cabin. Not for an entire season in real snowfall country:icon_smile_tongue: Imagine a 200 yard driveway in MA a couple years ago?????????


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL. Yeah, good point. Maybe a plow truck is the answer for this longer stretch of pavement.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

gobananas said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the world of snowblowers. We just moved into a new house that has a +/- 600' sloping driveway with a switchback. We bought an Ariens Hydro 36" 2 stage blower (926055). We're concerned that while this beast will blow the snow well, what can we do to quickly clear out lesser snow accumulation/slush/ice?
> 
> Googling turned up the "slush blade" which looks complicated to install (we are -not- handy) and problematic for the drive train on the blower. We have a john deere lawn tractor and saw that there are snow blades for that but have the same concerns. I suppose an epic wide shovel is a possibility in a pinch but it's just going to be one of us out there while the other is inside with our kid, so the quicker we can clean off the driveway the better.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated.


I think adding a plow to your lawn tractor might be ideal for light snow/slush, up to 2" or so, considering the length of your driveway. It would likely have traction problems if the snow is heavy and slushy/wet. You may also want to consider adding a hopper/spreader to it for sand/salt. Use the 2-stage beast when the tractor can't handle it.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

Take a look at the DR Brand Field and Brush Mower with the Snowblade attachment. They also offer a six-month return policy.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I would also recommend a blade on the front of your lawn tractor....an ideal combination in my opinion. Good luck!


----------

